# Food: Change in direction



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I was well on my way to stockpiling a decent amount of food (no where near most of you), but I have completely changed the way I eat in the last few months. Much of what I stocked, I no longer eat. So rotation is out for much of it. I gave away some of it during a recent food drive, but there's still a lot left. I guess it's good to keep for trade. Luckily spam is still on the menu. I don't eat many carbs now so that's the items I won't be stocking anymore.

What would you do with items you no longer eat? --since you're supposed to stock what you eat...

Not worried about beans, rice, honey, etc that will last decades.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

dmet said:


> What would you do with items you no longer eat? --since you're supposed to stock what you eat...
> 
> Not worried about beans, rice, honey, etc that will last decades.


I only stock items that last for decades, such as the items you listed and more. So even though Spam, for example, isn't on my diet now, during a crisis the diet goes out the window.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not rush to remove the food stores.

Your change of diet has been done under our "normal" social conditions.

Those carbs you are now passing on may just well be what you need in a SHTF situation.

Your consumption consideration for survival should contain high carbs, for the stress and physical expenditure.

My stores are based on what calories I would need to perform the physical labor anticipated post SHTF.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dmet said:


> I was well on my way to stockpiling a decent amount of food (no where near most of you), but I have completely changed the way I eat in the last few months. Much of what I stocked, I no longer eat. So rotation is out for much of it. I gave away some of it during a recent food drive, but there's still a lot left. I guess it's good to keep for trade. Luckily spam is still on the menu. I don't eat many carbs now so that's the items I won't be stocking anymore.
> 
> What would you do with items you no longer eat? --since you're supposed to stock what you eat...
> 
> Not worried about beans, rice, honey, etc that will last decades.


You are right in that we do not need nearly as many carbs as we eat, nowadays. If the crap hits the fan, though, we'll be needing those carbs. If the food is something that doesn't spoil, you might want to keep it. Otherwise, there are people who would appreciate the donation.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Like the others said, hang on to the dry goods. You'll be surprised how quickly a "healthy" diet goes out the window when you hungry and isolated.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds right to me. If you do not eat it and it is a somewhar near the end of shelf life, donate it. Other wise keep it. You could trade it or if it's really rough, glad you still have it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If it's nearing the end of it's shelf life then donate it. If it's long term storage then keep it. Even though it's not on the menu today you will be thankful for it when and if this whole thing comes crashing down.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I would not rush to remove the food stores.
> 
> Your change of diet has been done under our "normal" social conditions.
> 
> ...


100% correct - I believe that's actually a HUGE hole in some preppers food planning & stocking .... keeping the fats & oils out of a diet under modern living conditions makes sense - having it when you're curled up in a sleeping bag around a fire makes just as much sense ....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

^^^ What they said ^^^


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I will keep what I have and build around what I currently eat that's shelf stable and long-term preps.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

dmet said:


> I was well on my way to stockpiling a decent amount of food (no where near most of you), but I have completely changed the way I eat in the last few months. Much of what I stocked, I no longer eat. So rotation is out for much of it. I gave away some of it during a recent food drive, but there's still a lot left. I guess it's good to keep for trade. Luckily spam is still on the menu. I don't eat many carbs now so that's the items I won't be stocking anymore.
> 
> What would you do with items you no longer eat? --since you're supposed to stock what you eat...
> 
> Not worried about beans, rice, honey, etc that will last decades.


If you are worried about health you could stock veggie pasta and grains that are better for you like quinoa.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> If you are worried about health you could stock veggie pasta and grains that are better for you like quinoa.


Actually, pasta and grains are probably the worst for me. Not to go into a long explanation, I'll just say it's a medical thing. The carbs I eat are fresh veggies, which I can hopefully grow some in the future.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

As far as health goes, I'm certainly regaining my health. More energetic and alert; weight loss is just the bonus. :vs_smile:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I understand you have different dietary needs right now. But, when the SHTF, things will change and so will your dietary needs.

Add to that the fact they very well will most likely be a severe food shortage and you'll be grateful for all the food you had a mind to keep. 

Will be be a short term ordeal, long term or TEOTWAWKI? 

I HATE SPAM! But, there may come a time when I'll be really glad to have some. Ya just never know so it's best to keep what ya got.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

dmet said:


> Actually, pasta and grains are probably the worst for me. Not to go into a long explanation, I'll just say it's a medical thing. The carbs I eat are fresh veggies, which I can hopefully grow some in the future.


You stocking rolled oats? They are gluten free. They are one of my big stock items & one many leave off. My biggest store is wheat but I like oats too for their nutrition and versatility... plus figure some guests might not be able to handle gluten. I get my superpails at walmart.com as they generally have the best price plus offer free 2 day shipping if you spend over $35


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This is not directed to you @dmet and no offense intended. But reading what @******* wrote, this just struck me.

We live in a world of JIT inventory. You run into a situation where that service is interrupted. Are people going to refuse to eat unless it's soy based, fat free, gluten free, lactose free? Will they refuse coffee that is not free trade? What happens when there is no designer latte's and cappuccino's?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dmet said:


> I was well on my way to stockpiling a decent amount of food (no where near most of you), but I have completely changed the way I eat in the last few months. Much of what I stocked, I no longer eat. So rotation is out for much of it. I gave away some of it during a recent food drive, but there's still a lot left. I guess it's good to keep for trade. Luckily spam is still on the menu. I don't eat many carbs now so that's the items I won't be stocking anymore.
> 
> What would you do with items you no longer eat? --since you're supposed to stock what you eat...
> 
> Not worried about beans, rice, honey, etc that will last decades.


stocking "what you eat" should really be "Stocking what you WILL eat"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its been well over a year that I made a decision to not consume gluten and it was one of the best decisions I've made. I simply feel so much better. *******'s suggestion for Rolled Oats is a good one and while we have lots of gluten products put up, we simply do not rotate as much as we used to and are slowly replacing our gluten products with gluten-free food stuff. But since we had quite a bit and our replacement rate is much slower, I suspect we'll have plenty of gluten products for a number of years...

Mrs S and our son's still eat gluten products, so its just me that is affected. But recently, Son2 mentioned that he feels better when he doesn't eat gluten so maybe he is affected adversely too, but only time will tell. For many years of my life, gluten seemingly did not affect me...or maybe I just never paid attention and ignored the effects? Who know, but @dmet, whatever you are doing, keep it up as it sounds like its working. :tango_face_smile:



dmet said:


> Actually, pasta and grains are probably the worst for me. Not to go into a long explanation, I'll just say it's a medical thing. The carbs I eat are fresh veggies, which I can hopefully grow some in the future.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Are people going to refuse to eat unless it's soy based, fat free, gluten free, lactose free? Will they refuse coffee that is not free trade? What happens when there is no designer latte's and cappuccino's?





Maine-Marine said:


> stocking "what you eat" should really be "Stocking what you WILL eat"


For some people, it is not a matter of preference. Some folks have allergies to things such as gluten. An employee's wife got bit from a tick and now has severe, life threatening complications if the eats certain meats, such as beef. So not only stock what you will eat but what you can eat.

So take my Spam for example. Neither she or I will eat it now. In a crisis, I will dig in. In a crisis, if she did, she would die.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

******* said:


> For some people, it is not a matter of preference. Some folks have allergies to things such as gluten. An employee's wife got bit from a tick and now has severe, life threatening complications if the eats certain meats, such as beef. So not only stock what you will eat but what you can eat.


I wasn't really talking about us, just people in general. WE know to what we want to keep on hand. We know what we want and need. Something to consider though is very long term. Some here have short term storage and other long term. But what about after that? If we make it that long? Just points to ponder after the comments.

The general population? In the short term? Will they refuse FEMA? Will they demand their meals come from Whole Foods or Sprouts? Will they demand Starbucks? Just a funny thought I had. :vs_laugh:


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I fear that pure carbs would make me sluggish (given past experience). It's a matter of how my body treats carbs. I was gluten free for more than 2 years, but that wasn't enough. It probably took me another 5 years to figure out the big picture. The upside is that I can have gluten/carbs, but in smaller amounts. In a dire situation, I'm sure I could up my carbs more because I would burn more too. Thanks for all the comments, I really appreciate it. It helped me to decide to not shun all carbs. I'll also stock the carb items that come with a little protein (like rolled oats!).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd suggest people watch the documentary, "What's With Wheat?"

Today's wheat is not the Biblical wheat. 

Celiac disease doesn't always present in the usual way, but the damage it does to the small intestine can lead to death.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh and like I mentioned before, I'm keeping the beans, rice, honey, etc. I have flour, yeast, and sugar as well. I may not eat those now, but I might find a use for them later. Even when I ate oats, for some reason it never occurred to me to stock them. I still have much work to do!


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Also, many people suffer from a sensitivity or intolerance to gluten. Two different things; two different degrees of irritation. There is also insulin resistant (me) and insulin sensitive, which means it's really all carbs especially processed carbs.

Another good movie to watch is Fathead. It's on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Get right down to it, our nation would be much better off if we stopped eating processed "food" and threw wheat out the door.

I think we also would do well to eat more fermented food.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> I think we also would do well to eat more fermented food.


I don't disagree, but I just can't bring myself to eat fermented food. It's highly recommended for health, but...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Get right down to it, our nation would be much better off if we stopped eating processed "food" and threw wheat out the door.
> 
> I think we also would do well to eat more fermented food.


I'm doing my part in regards to "Fermented"
View attachment 46362
! :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm doing my part in regards to "Fermented"
> View attachment 46362
> ! :vs_lol:


We might consider food, instead of such liquids. We might need the liver, one day.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> We might consider food, instead of such liquids. We might need the liver, one day.


Liver and onions......... Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We only stock canned beanie weenies. It has all the food groups and can keep a human body fueled for a long time. The juice is like drinking water.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> We might consider food, instead of such liquids. We might need the liver, one day.


You are right, six years ago last Feb. one brother died from liver failure from drinking, didn't make it to age 60.


----------

